# Bully dreht neuen Film



## Asselborn (11 Okt. 2012)

Nachdem Bully in den letzten Jahren in Filmen wie "Brandner Kaspar", "Hotel Lux" oder "Zettl" nur als Schauspieler zu sehen war, dreht er nun endlich wieder einen eigenen Film. Aber niemand weiss, was es wird. Findet Ihr, er soll etwas neues drehen oder lieber "Schuh des Manitu II", bzw. "Periode 2"?


----------



## Death Row (11 Okt. 2012)

Ich würde nicht behaupten, dass ich mich darauf freue. Keinen seiner Filme fand ich jemals gut


----------



## Pepan (12 Okt. 2012)

Nicht schon wieder -.-


----------



## tamoo24 (16 Okt. 2012)

was ist los Leute, versteht ihr keinen Spaß? ....bisschen Klamauk, Selbstironie?
Muß es immer Raab oder Pocher sein mit Brachialkomik?


----------



## imogspielen (17 Okt. 2012)

ein Schuh des Manitu wäre wieder geil  oder noch besser Bullyparade wiederbeleben


----------



## Saint87 (18 Okt. 2012)

Ja, so tolle Filme macht er gar nicht. Naja, man darf trotzdem gespannt sein


----------



## zepster (18 Okt. 2012)

Schuh des Manitu II wäre doch stark


----------

